# Overtraining



## anewguy (Oct 15, 2012)

So I have a question fellas...  I am in the gym like 5 days a week.  I know I don't overtrain each body part, but my I want to be sure that I am not just over training in general.  Usually goes something like this:

Monday: Chest/Tris
Tuesday: Legs
Wednesday: Back & Bis
Thursday: Off-Soccer (about 40 minutes of HIIT)
Friday: Shoulders
Saturday: Off-Soccer (about 40 minutes of HIIT)
Sunday: Random... Usually back and bis, but sometimes I do Chest/tris and then switch my monday/wednesday.

I have been doing L2T's workout plan but only for about 2 weeks.  It's been pretty good, the only thing is that I used to do things differently and had 5 different lifting days/week.  Anyway... what do yall think, am I in the gym too much?


----------



## anewguy (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, I am on a test e cycle in week 7 and loving it.  Am going to start some var pretty soon too.  

I am usually sore for like a day or so after a workout, except legs... which I am sore for like 2 days.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 15, 2012)

unless you're 80, I think you're fine!  I train five days along with HIT cardio and also do HIT cardio on my two days off.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 15, 2012)

Not a big believer in "overtraining", but am in "avoiding injury".  I think youre fine as well.  Routine and split looks good.  I focus more on each individual session when it comes to concerns about overtraining and avoiding injury.  I make sure I listen to my body on each rep...and always tell myself theres another workout to follow.


----------



## St0ked (Oct 15, 2012)

anewguy said:


> Oh yeah, I am on a test e cycle in week 7 and loving it.  Am going to start some var pretty soon too.
> 
> I am usually sore for like a day or so after a workout, except legs... which I am sore for like 2 days.



When did you start feeling the test kick in?


----------



## Rip (Oct 15, 2012)

It looks pretty good. 
That's similar to the way I've been training for many years. 
Though, every 6 weeks, I try to change things in some way. 
Always progressive resistance, though. 
Right now I'm doing Chest, Legs, Back, shoulders. Bi's and tris, Rest and eat 2 days 
I do less sets or less exercises for bi's and tri's.
As well, for myself, I've always tried to do 1 exercise for each particular movement or part of the muscle...in other words for example:
If I do incline dumbell presses for upper chest, I don't do incline barbell for upper chest. I already hit it with the dumbells. I pick or chose one for each. 
If I do flat dumbell presses for chest, I don't do flat Barbell ( and vise versa)
 I don't do incline dumbell presses for 3-4 sets, then do Incline barbell presses for 3-4 sets. 
So it might look like
3-4 sets of Flat Dumbell presses
3-4 sets of Incline Barbell presses
3-4 sets of declines barbell presses
3-4 sets of dumbell flyes (flat,incline, or decline)
At this point I'm done for that day.
This is what works for me.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 15, 2012)

Jenner said:


> unless you're 80, I think you're fine!  I train five days along with HIT cardio and also do HIT cardio on my two days off.



Watch out now Jennarooski! L-)


----------



## anewguy (Oct 15, 2012)

Great responses fellas thanks.

St0ked, I started feeling the test e a few weeks ago.  I started noticing major changes to my body last week.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 15, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Watch out now Jennarooski! L-)



lmao, you're not 80!


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think it's possible to overtrain when on cycle. Recovery is super quick and you never get sore.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh yeah its possible to over train on a cycle, youll know if your over training trust me.


----------



## Workhard10 (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't be a whimp but you should listen to what our body tells you. That's the key to bb IMO.


----------

